# Shipping a lathe across the country



## Nickm512 (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello can anyone recommend the best way to have a lathe shipped cross country? From Ohio to Texas specifically. The guy I bought the lathe from says a flatbed is the way to go but every company I have called and asked about a flatbed has quoted thousands of dollars.Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 15, 2019)

We need a little more information.  Size, weight?  Palletized?


----------



## Nickm512 (Nov 15, 2019)

It weighs 3750. It’s a fortune 1640 lathe. It is not currently on a pallet. Dimensions 88” long, 60” wide, 75” tall. I don’t know how accurate those dimensions are but that’s how the lathe manufacture lists it.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 15, 2019)

That sounds like shipping dimensions on a pallet.  If it's not palletized, it may be a bit more expensive.

Look on the internet for LTL freight.  Here is the freight guy I use, he may be able to help you out.  Kevin.Bryant@xpo.com

We had our Haas mill shipped from Florida to Oregon and I think it was around $4000.  5500 lbs and a bit larger footprint than your lathe.

I just drove down to Oklahoma and picked up my lathe, cheaper than shipping.  About $0.50 / mile including fuel, food, motels, and trailer rental.


----------



## talvare (Nov 15, 2019)

I don't have any specific recommendations for you other that to seek out an experienced machinery mover. I just recently read a thread on the Practical Machinist forum about a guy that purchased a lathe and had it shipped to him and it turned into a nightmare. Here's the link to that thread:






						Newly Acquired Cazeneuve HB 575.. Need Tool Post!!
					

Hello Gentlemen.. I just acquired a used but in very good shape, Cazeneuve HB 575 lathe for my small machine/hobby shop.. The only problem thus far is, the tool post is missing.. Just the stud remains in the compound.. I attached some photos below..   Anyone know of a parts supplier or used...



					www.practicalmachinist.com
				




Ted


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Does Fastenal Freight shipping handle something that heavy?  Ive read about them shipping pallet/crates larger then what you need but not as heavy.  Anyway they seem to offer some good prices so it might be worth the effort to take a look.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 15, 2019)

According to freightrun.com...
Central Transport quoted $985 for a 48x48x72 skid
We found the following carriers for you. Select which transit mode you would like to see: All Standard Guaranteed 
Lowest Price is *$985.15* by *Central Transport*. 

i didn't know the actual origin city, i picked Akron, OH on a whim.
the quote may vary, but it gives you an idea of cost

i have shipped equipment and received equipment from all over world.
the better the machine is crated, the higher the survive-ability
lowest rate carriers will not necessarily care about your freight like you do.
often equipment comes damaged from the guys who skimp on crating, regardless of the carrier

i can say that YRC has been great both for shipping and picking up freight at the depot-
i use them often their yard is in close proximity 

(i have no connection with YRC or freightrun.com )


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 15, 2019)

Nickm512 said:


> Hello can anyone recommend the best way to have a lathe shipped cross country? From Ohio to Texas specifically. The guy I bought the lathe from says a flatbed is the way to go but every company I have called and asked about a flatbed has quoted thousands of dollars.Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



Time for a roadtrip !


----------



## rock_breaker (Nov 15, 2019)

This is off topic but I bought a new Enco Lathe just before they sold and can testify to the light duty skid and box walls. A road trip may be the most economical but it is not cheap. I recently helped my grandson move personal belongings and some furniture from Anchorage AK to Jerome ID. Five days on the road, 2800 miles, truck rent, motels, meals and gasoline $5700. You will notice there is no airfare, I didn't handle that part.  
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## ezduzit (Nov 16, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> ...Lowest Price is *$985.15* by *Central Transport*....



This is the right deal.


----------



## RollingPin (Nov 16, 2019)

Find someone that brokers freight to trucker and tell them you have a partial for a dry van/reefer going from point a to point b and provide the dimensions. In fact, you may want to do that with several brokerages and take the lowest rate. The downside is that you will have to make sure your freight is properly crated/palletized.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickm512 (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the replies and suggestions. I ended up finding a company through UShip. 1000 bucks on a flatbed trailer and fully insured. Before I found that I was strongly considering just flying up there and then renting a truck and trailer and driving back. The only problem with that is none of the rental companies will rent a 3/4 ton truck with trailer as a one way rental. And I definitely wasn’t going to put it in a box truck. That would majorly complicate the unloading process.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 24, 2019)

Pictures please


----------



## Nickm512 (Nov 24, 2019)

For sure. The delivery will be happening on December 19th. I will get pictures uploaded shortly there after. Thanks again.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 25, 2019)

Our son and I drove from Michigan to the Denver area to buy a Tormach 1100 this past summer. We spent 4 nights in hotels at about $130 per night plus about $350 in gas. Guess I should throw in an oil change too for the 2500 mile round trip at $35. Also all of the meals on the road.

We had a great time together on the trip. Also wanted to check out the mill in person. But paying $1000 for it to show up on my doorstep sounds like a deal after driving over 600 miles a day for 4 days.

Bruce


----------



## Nickm512 (Nov 25, 2019)

Yeah that actually sounds like a great adventure! I probably would have considered it if I had the time. It would have been just under 2500 miles for me there and back. Another benefit is I would be able to strap the cargo down myself and be careful with it. I can only hope that the guy that’s hauling mine has a little common sense and the machine arrives undamaged.


----------



## e189552 (Nov 25, 2019)

Last year I won an auction for a BP clone ENCO mill located just outside of Peoria, IL. 
Myself and my three sons rented a drop trailer & pallet jack and took a great road trip.
Picked up mill, easy, already on pallet-wheeled onto trailer & away we went.
Stopped by Caterpillar visitor center, Louisville Slugger factory, Corvette museum and a few other stops on our way back to Texas.
Make the trip into a vacation.
My $325 mill cost maybe $2,000 but the trip was worth it.


----------

